# Rolex Goldie



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi,just thought i would like to share with the forum a few [poor] photo's of my new-ish in rolex in 9ct.bought this along with the gold seamaster that was the subject of another thread a couple of weeks ago.both watches had been owned by an elderly gentlen for many years and been worn on special occassions.it had been serviced by the local AD in 2013.its a small watch at 33mm ex crown but has long lugs which gives it more wrist presence and stops it looking out of place on my large wrist.edinborough hallmark dates it to 1959.sorry there are no movement shots as they were to poor to share and being a front opener i dont want to risk pulling it apart again,cheers all .greasemonk........................


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

A beautiful old timer... How much did it cost you if i may ask?

And again, simply beautiful!


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

maciejkon817 said:


> A beautiful old timer... How much did it cost you if i may ask?
> 
> And again, simply beautiful!


 thank you kind sir,i think this owes me Â£800,but was bought as part of a deal with another watch .cheers..greasemonk


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Great pick up...it's gorgeous!


----------



## VintageWatchItaly (Dec 29, 2014)

That's an amazing piece!!


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

For Â£800 you want locking up, that's theft haha. I'll give you Â£900 if you get bored


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

mrbarry said:


> For Â£800 you want locking up, that's theft haha. I'll give you Â£900 if you get bored


to be honest i only bought it to secure the deal on the omega and it gave the old gentleman enough funds to buy his grandaughter a particular gold watch.i have now bonded with it and its part of my cherished goldie collection only to be sold when i kick the bucket :lol: .cheers..greasemonk..pssssst. the goldie collection is expecting a new [to me] arrival from a nice gentleman via the sales section,..


----------

